# Damon's Getting Hitched...



## ABM

From: PDX Tribune



> Wedding bells are ringing in Houston: Damon Stoudamire is about to take the plunge. The former Trail Blazer will wed his girlfriend of three years, Natasha Taylor, in a ceremony in Maui on Aug. 27.
> 
> “It’s the next step in my life,” says Stoudamire, who turns 33 the following week. “I’m looking forward to it.”
> 
> Rehabilitation on Stoudamire’s knee is going well, he says.
> 
> “I’m running, doing everything except playing (basketball) fullcourt,” says Stoudamire, who underwent surgery in January. “I probably won’t start playing fullcourt until August. I’ll need the next 4 1/2 months to get back in basketball shape, but I’ll be ready for training camp” in October.
> 
> Stoudamire has been working for NBA-TV as a sideline reporter and interviewer during the playoffs.
> 
> “It’s been a lot of fun,” he says. “Maybe it’s something I can do after I retire.”....


----------



## Dan

Damon would make Tim Hardaway look like Peter Jennings.


----------



## crandc

Not sure what you mean by that, Smile?

Anyway, mozel tov to Damon and Natasha.


----------



## Dan

crandc said:


> Not sure what you mean by that, Smile?
> 
> Anyway, mozel tov to Damon and Natasha.


Tim Hardaway was absolutely horrible when ESPN hired him when they signed the NBA contract. I mean HORRIBLE in the most crazy Bill Walton voice.


H. O. R. R. I. B. L. E.

And Damon, yah know, uh, is, uh, worse, yah know, than Timmy, uh, you know, Hardaway, uh, was.


----------



## mediocre man

I thought Jason Quick was already married?


----------



## B_&_B

mediocre man said:


> I thought Jason Quick was already married?


:laugh:

Congrats to Damon. I like Damon, always have, always will.


----------



## mgb

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Congrats to Damon. I like Damon, always have, always will.


Ditto!


----------



## crandc

Oh well, he's not being paid to talk.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling

Natasha (a.k.a. Jason Quick)!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan

crandc said:


> Oh well, he's not being paid to talk.


but he's implying that he's going to go into commentating.


----------



## Fork

crandc said:


> Oh well, he's not being paid to talk.


"Stoudamire has been working for NBA-TV as a sideline reporter and interviewer during the playoffs."

Yes, he IS being paid to talk.


----------



## sa1177

poor poor girl...(no $jokes I know Damon is rich) but I seriously feel sorry for this woman. Damon is a self centered egotistical ahole in the worst way.


----------



## SodaPopinski

I wish Damon the best of luck. He's a good guy, despite what some of the haters on this board think.

And the whole Damon/JQ thing is played out. Get some new material, guys. Seriously.

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man

SodaPopinski said:


> I wish Damon the best of luck. He's a good guy, despite what some of the haters on this board think.
> 
> And the whole Damon/JQ thing is played out. Get some new material, guys. Seriously.
> 
> -Pop



How is Damon a good guy? Is it because the team made him pay 250,000.00 to a charity? Is it because he embarrassed the team and city multiple times for drug use? Is it because he ran as fast as he could away from the Blazers when he figured he would have to come off the bench? I mean seriously, why is Damon a good guy in your eyes?


----------



## girllovesthegame

My family and I met Damon last weekend and he was very nice. He even took a picture with my daughter. If I had known about his upcoming nuptials I would have congratulated him.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

mediocre man said:


> How is Damon a good guy? Is it because the team made him pay 250,000.00 to a charity? Is it because he embarrassed the team and city multiple times for drug use? Is it because he ran as fast as he could away from the Blazers when he figured he would have to come off the bench? I mean seriously, why is Damon a good guy in your eyes?


 because he has given to the local community more than any other Blazer.


----------



## Dan

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> because he has given to the local community more than any other Blazer.


oh well all is forgiven. all a dorky player needs to do is give money to the local community (and more than anyone else) and we'll bathe him with praise.


----------



## sa1177

SodaPopinski said:


> I wish Damon the best of luck. He's a good guy, despite what some of the haters on this board think.
> 
> And the whole Damon/JQ thing is played out. Get some new material, guys. Seriously.
> 
> -Pop


I may hate but I hate from personal expierience having spent quite a bit of time around him in various enviroments. A arrogant ***** IMO. I once had to tell Damon off because he tried to take my friends 17 yr old sister home from a party. So that's the kind of guy he is IMO.

Of course others are entitled to think otherwise.


----------



## B_&_B

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> because he has given to the local community more than any other Blazer.


And because he was almost always willing to talk to the media when the other players would not. Sure he said some things that pissed me off sometimes, but most of the time he told it like it was and was the only player that really gave us any info on the team.


----------



## sa1177

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> because he has given to the local community more than any other Blazer.


Chris Dudley by far. His free camp for children with diabetes costs hundreds of thousand of $$ each year. His local foundation is also located here as is his summer camp. 



> Dudley has donated more than $1 million to charity. For his efforts, Dudley received the NBA's J. Walter Kennedy Citizenship Award in 1996 and USA Today's Most Caring Athlete Award in 1997 among other honors.


Damon has done alot but not as much as Duds...Damon's donations have just been much more well publicized.

http://www.chrisdudley.org/Areas/Foundation/default.aspx
http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Chris_Dudley_Officially_Retire-85239-41.html


----------



## It's_GO_Time

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> And because he was almost always willing to talk to the media when the other players would not. Sure he said some things that pissed me off sometimes, but most of the time he told it like it was and was the only player that really gave us any info on the team.


 That is my read on Damon. I know him personally but besides that I honestly think was honest with the media and the organization. I'm not saying he is the brightest guy or that he didn't think he was better than he was, but he cared about the community and wore his emotions on his sleeves.


----------



## B_&_B

sa1177 said:


> Chris Dudley by far. His free camp for children with diabetes costs hundreds of thousand of $$ each year. His local foundation is also located here as is his summer camp.
> 
> 
> 
> Damon has done alot but not as much as Duds...Damon's donations have just been much more well publicized.
> 
> http://www.chrisdudley.org/Areas/Foundation/default.aspx
> http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Chris_Dudley_Officially_Retire-85239-41.html


A family member of mine works for a local insurance company that handles workers comp claims. Dudley has a huge claim against the Trail Blazers for his injurys. I'm thinking of filing a claim myself, because I am injured from watching him shoot free throws.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

sa1177 said:


> Chris Dudley by far. His free camp for children with diabetes costs hundreds of thousand of $$ each year. His local foundation is also located here as is his summer camp.
> 
> 
> 
> Damon has done alot but not as much as Duds...Damon's donations have just been much more well publicized.
> 
> http://www.chrisdudley.org/Areas/Foundation/default.aspx
> http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Chris_Dudley_Officially_Retire-85239-41.html


 Don't know enough about this to doubt what you are saying. But the link shows Dudley's contribution ot society but not so much Portland. I disagree that all of Damon's contributions were well publized. He has given a lot of time and money to the rebuilding of the NE Alberta area and inner city neighborhoods.

But I have seen Chris's face around a lot as well. Guys like that, with more money than they need, might get some good publicity for this . . . but they probably both would tell you that if your doing it just for the pub, it's not worth it. They do it to try and make a difference.


----------



## crandc

Are we bored? Two pages on Damons bleeping wedding?

What I want to know is ....








Who is making the wedding cake? :whoknows:


----------



## It's_GO_Time

crandc said:


> Are Who is making the wedding cake? :whoknows:


 I'll do it. How hard can it be? A bunch of eggs, flour, a ton of butter . .. piece of "cake" 

Yes this is meant to bait you crandc . . . please don't report me. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Maven

Too bad he didn't make this decision a few years back when his son was born.

Damon knows first hand about what it's like to grow up without his father.


----------



## crandc

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'll do it. How hard can it be? A bunch of eggs, flour, a ton of butter . .. piece of "cake"
> 
> Yes this is meant to bait you crandc . . . please don't report me. :biggrin:


KMD, ever tried making a cake with no sugar? I once, long ago, left the sugar out of some cookies. They went into the compost.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

crandc said:


> KMD, ever tried making a cake with no sugar? I once, long ago, left the sugar out of some cookies. They went into the compost.


 Yea, yea . . . you claim you can bake. I want proof! :biggrin: 

And no Mike Rice's endorsement doesn't count. :naughty:


----------



## crandc

Win the Western Conference Prediction Game next year, KMD, that will be enough proof. Or get on my goodie exchange list if you can't wait. But the goodie exchange means I get something in return (video of really good Blazer game, for example).


----------



## mgb

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Yea, yea . . . you claim you can bake. I want proof! :biggrin:
> 
> And no Mike Rice's endorsement doesn't count. :naughty:


Believe me, she can cook! First hand experience!


----------



## Schilly

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Yea, yea . . . you claim you can bake. I want proof! :biggrin:
> 
> And no Mike Rice's endorsement doesn't count. :naughty:


I had more than my share of treats at the Bash....I'll vouch she can make deserts!


----------



## mgb

crandc said:


> Win the Western Conference Prediction Game next year, KMD, that will be enough proof. Or get on my goodie exchange list if you can't wait. But the goodie exchange means I get something in return (video of really good Blazer game, for example).


Btw, I hope you've been able to play that DVD by now?


----------



## RW#30

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I'll do it. How hard can it be? A bunch of eggs, flour, a ton of butter . .. piece of "cake"
> 
> Yes this is meant to bait you crandc . . . please don't report me. :biggrin:


You have to follow Damon's "house recipe" with the mexican herbs :banana: :biggrin: :angel: 

HMMMM..... Tasty

Rasheed will be invited in a yellow hummer :biggrin:

BTW- leave the ton of butter out if you want it hard. Fat makes it softer...


----------

